# من هو المقصود بنبوءة اشعياء 42 يسوع ام محمد



## EL PADRINO (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*سلام لك اخي يوحنا 

**حاضر اخي ،  كما تشاء

**ساطرح سؤال في العقيدة المسيحية *

*تقولون ان نبوءة أشعياء 42 تخص الهكم يسوع *

*ما نوع العلاقة التي تربط بين يسوع و قيدرا  المذكور في أشعياء 42 ؟؟؟؟*

[Q-BIBLE]42: 11 لترفع البرية و مدنها صوتها الديار التي سكنها قيدار لتترنم                  سكان سالع من رؤوس الجبال ليهتفوا [/Q-BIBLE]

*في انتظار اجابتك اخي *​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لا وجود لنبي الاسلام في الكتاب المقدس 
هذا من جهة 
و من جهة اخري هل تعترف الان ان الكتاب المقدس غير محرف حيث توجد نبؤة لنبيك بداخل صفحاتة

و للعلم اني سأجيبك علي هذة الاية .. ولكن اريد ان اسمع منك ما تعرفة اولا


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*العلاقة بين المسيح هو ان الجميع سيسمع صوته وسيرنم في مجيئه الثاني*

*فالنبوءة تتحدث عن المجيء الثاني للمسيح وانتصاره على اعداءه في مجيئه الثاني، فيمكنك القول بأن المناطق العربية المذكورة ستتشارك بقية اجزاء المعمورة في هذه الاغنية العظيمة:

انظر ما يقوله العالم "والفورد":

*
*People everywhere (in the ends of earth) should sing this song of praise to the Lord. These should include (a) people who make their living by sea commerce, (b) those who live in the islands and (c) those in the desert regions and towns. Kedar is an area in Northern Arabia, and Sela was a city in Edom. People everywhere should sing and shout. . . . to the Lord because of His victory over His enemies at the Messiah’s second coming.*

  Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (1:1096). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books.




*الذين سيرنمون الترنيمة العظيمة لله لمجيء المسيح الثاني هم:*


*1- الذين يعيشون قرب البحر*
*2- الذين يعيشون في الجزر*
*3- الذين يعيشون في الصحارى*


*والصحارى المذكورة هنا هي واقعة في البلاد العربية وتحديداً السعودية. 
*
*
*
*ولا يوجد ذكر لمحمد لا من بعيد ولا من قريب - وعدم اقتطاع الكلام من سياقه وتفسيره بحسب الهوا، لانك تتحدث عن الكتاب المقدس هنا وليس عن شيء يمكن تفسيره على المزاج!
*


----------



## أَمَة (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه الشبهة قد تم الرد عليها كثيرا من المرات.

اليك بعضا منها:

*نبؤة اشعياء : وحي من جهة بلاد العرب*
*وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*
*الرد على الشبهة*


----------



## EL PADRINO (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*




*

*http://bluehost.levendwater.org/books/Schaff A Dictionary of the Bible/index.htm*

*مارأيك ...*
*سيدنا محمد مذكور بالاسم في تفسير كتابكم المقدس على انه احد احفاد قيدار*
*و لا داعي لحذف الصورة فالموضوع قمت بتصويره *
*منتظر اجابتك .*
​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شوف يا اخ بادرينو

لازم علشان تفهم اية متقطتعهاش من سياق النص بتاعها 
فماذا يقول النص من البداية

 وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ  فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. 2لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي  الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 3قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً  لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. 4لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ  حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ.  5هَكَذَا يَقُولُ اللَّهُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَاشِرُهَا بَاسِطُ  الأَرْضِ وَنَتَائِجِهَا مُعْطِي الشَّعْبِ عَلَيْهَا نَسَمَةً وَالسَّاكِنِينَ  فِيهَا رُوحاً. 6أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ  وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً لِلأُمَمِ 7لِتَفْتَحَ  عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ  السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. 8أَنَا الرَّبُّ هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي  لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ وَلاَ تَسْبِيحِي لِلْمَنْحُوتَاتِ. 9هُوَذَا  الأَوَّلِيَّاتُ قَدْ أَتَتْ وَالْحَدِيثَاتُ أَنَا مُخْبِرٌ بِهَا. قَبْلَ أَنْ  تَنْبُتَ أُعْلِمُكُمْ بِهَا. 
10غَنُّوا لِلرَّبِّ  أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً تَسْبِيحَهُ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ. أَيُّهَا  الْمُنْحَدِرُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَمِلْؤُهُ وَالْجَزَائِرُ وَسُكَّانُهَا  11لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا  قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا.  12لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْداً وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ.  13الرَّبُّ كَالْجَبَّارِ يَخْرُجُ. كَرَجُلِ حُرُوبٍ يُنْهِضُ غَيْرَتَهُ.  يَهْتِفُ وَيَصْرُخُ وَيَقْوَى عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ. 14قَدْ صَمَتُّ مُنْذُ  الدَّهْرِ. سَكَتُّ. تَجَلَّدْتُ. كَالْوَالِدَةِ أَصِيحُ. أَنْفُخُ وَأَنْخِرُ  مَعاً. 15أَخْرِبُ الْجِبَالَ وَالآكَامَ وَأُجَفِّفُ كُلَّ عُشْبِهَا وَأَجْعَلُ  الأَنْهَارَ يَبَساً وَأُنَشِّفُ الآجَامَ 16وَأُسَيِّرُ الْعُمْيَ فِي طَرِيقٍ  لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا. فِي مَسَالِكَ لَمْ يَدْرُوهَا أُمَشِّيهِمْ. أَجْعَلُ  الظُّلْمَةَ أَمَامَهُمْ نُوراً وَالْمُعْوَجَّاتِ مُسْتَقِيمَةً. هَذِهِ الأُمُورُ  أَفْعَلُهَا وَلاَ أَتْرُكُهُمْ. 17قَدِ ارْتَدُّوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ. يَخْزَى  خِزْياً الْمُتَّكِلُونَ عَلَى الْمَنْحُوتَاتِ الْقَائِلُونَ لِلْمَسْبُوكَاتِ:  «أَنْتُنَّ آلِهَتُنَا!» 
18أَيُّهَا الصُّمُّ  اسْمَعُوا. أَيُّهَا الْعُمْيُ انْظُرُوا لِتُبْصِرُوا. 19مَنْ هُوَ أَعْمَى إِلاَّ  عَبْدِي وَأَصَمُّ كَرَسُولِي الَّذِي أُرْسِلُهُ؟ مَنْ هُوَ أَعْمَى كَالْكَامِلِ  وَأَعْمَى كَعَبْدِ الرَّبِّ؟ 20نَاظِرٌ كَثِيراً وَلاَ تُلاَحِظُ. مَفْتُوحُ  الأُذُنَيْنِ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ. 21الرَّبُّ قَدْ سُرَّ مِنْ أَجْلِ بِرِّهِ.  يُعَظِّمُ الشَّرِيعَةَ وَيُكْرِمُهَا. 



هل هذة صفات في نبي الاسلام
هل هو اعمي و اصم 

هل لا يصيح و لا يسمع في الشوارع صوتة ( ناهيك عن الغزوات )
هل فتح عيون العميان
انظر ايضا من يتحدث 

يقول الرب اقوم كالجبار و ينتصر علي الموت 

و يصير العميان الذين هم الامم من الجزيرة العربية و من العالم كله الي طريق النور 

اين اذا رسول الاسلام من كل هذا


----------



## Desperado_3d (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام المسيح


> *مارأيك ...*
> *سيدنا محمد مذكور بالاسم في تفسير كتابكم المقدس على انه احد احفاد قيدار*
> *و لا داعي لحذف الصورة فالموضوع قمت بتصويره *
> *منتظر اجابتك .*


في أحد ردودك السابقة قلت تفسير. و هنا:


> *ايه اللي جاب اسم سيدنا محمد في قاموس كتابكم المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟*


وهنا تقول قاموس!! هل تعرف أصلاً ما تكتب و هل تعرف من أين تنقل يا جاهل. و بالمناسبة لا تقل سيدنا محمد, فهو سيدك فقط. أنا لا أتبع إنسان. بل يهوه القدير.

على العموم سأرد من أجلك (على أمل أن تفتح عقلك للنور الحقيقي) ومن أجل الآخرين الذين ربما سيصدقون ردّك الشيطاني:

الكتاب الذي نقلت منه هو :

A Dictionary of the Bible - Philip Schaff
قاموس الكتاب المقدس لكاتبه فيليب سكاف.

مهمة الكتاب هو ببساطة (قاموس) يقوم بشرح الكثير من الكلمات الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس.

و الأخ السائل (الله ينوّر عقله) استشهد منه على أن أسم محمد موجود فيه. حسناً لنرى الترجمة:

قيدار KE'DAR (ذو البشرة السوداء)
هو الابن الثاني لإسماعيل ( راجع سفر التكوين إصحاح 25 عدد 13). انحدرت منه القبائل الرئيسية للجزيرة العربية و أرض فلسطين الشرقية. و تحمل هذه القبائل مع البلد اسم قيدار. (راجع سفر إشعياء إصحاح 21 عدد 16 و سفر إرميا إصحاح 49 عدد 28). وكانوا من البدو الرُحَّل, يعيشون في خيم مصنوعة من الصوف أو الوبر الأسود كما يفعل البدو في الوقت الحاضر. (راجع سفر نشيد الأنشاد إصحاح 1 عدد 5). أو يعيشون في القرى (راجع سفر إشعياء إصحاح 42 عدد 11) كما كانوا أغنياء بقطعان الغنم و الماشية و مشهورين كرماة سهم و رجالٍ أقوياء. أطلق بطليموس عليهم اسم دارس, و بلينيوس المؤرخ اسم سيدري. اما الحاخامات فيطلقون على العرب اسم قيدار. و التقاليد تجعل محمد منحدر من قيدار. و قد عانوا الكثير بسبب غزو نبوخذنصر.

هذه هي ترجمة النص.
فقل لي يا من تهرّج بردودك, أين هي النبوءة يا فهمان؟ الكاتب هنا يوضّح معنى كلمة قيدار والتي تعني (ذو البشرة السوداء) و بعدها يقوم بشرح أكثر مع دلائل من الكتاب المقدس. و أخيراً يقول (تجعل *التقاليد *محمد منحدر من قيدار). أين هي النبوءة؟

بعد ما تمّت ترجمة النص أظن انه لايوجد تعليق ليبين مدى جهلك.


> *عرفت الان لم كنت بطيئا ...*
> *كنت أصور الحوار  :smi411:*
> *كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ..تعيش وتاكل غيرها ياناصح *
> *وصعق الذي بالله كفر*
> ...


أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى علينا يا مسلم. صوّر الحوار لأنه لا يصوّر إلا جهلك أنت.
*و اضحك أكثر و أكثر يا أمّة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم.*

سلام المسيح.


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> *ما نوع العلاقة التي تربط بين يسوع و قيدرا  المذكور في أشعياء 42 ؟؟؟؟*


*عيل جاهل ميفرقش حاجة عن القطيع*


*هو مين قال يا جاهل ان الاعداد دى بتتكلم عن نسب شخص علشان تسال ايه العلاقة بين قيدار وبين يسوع سيدك وتاج راسك

طيب نقرا كدا الاعداد

**10 غَنُّوا لِلرَّبِّ أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً، تَسْبِيحَهُ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ. أَيُّهَا الْمُنْحَدِرُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَمِلْؤُهُ وَالْجَزَائِرُ وَسُكَّانُهَا،*
*11 لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا، الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا.*
*12 لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدًا وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ.*

*
مش عيب عليك لما تبقى شحط كدا ومبتعرفش تقرا 

بتسال سؤال ملوش علاقة اصلا بالنص

اشعياء بيقول هيترنموا ترنمية جديدة هما مين دول؟

اقاصى الارض المنحدرون فى البحر والجزائر وسكانها والبراراى وسكان الصحارى 

كله هيتقف ويمجد الرب ويسبحه تسبيحة جديدة

فى حد اتكلم عن انساب يا شبه جاهل علشان تقول هو ايه علاقة يسوع بقيدار؟؟؟؟؟؟


اقرا يا جاهل واتعلم " الذين شجعهم ليغنوا يشملون كل الشعوب من كل اقاصى الارض اللى فى البحر وفى البر والجزر والصحارى كله مدعو لتسبيح الرب " 

**Those who are encouraged to “sing” (šîrû) include people from the ends of the earth, implying the involvement of people from every place and the participation of all people. In order to emphasize the universality of this praise, the prophet calls on the sailors who go down to the sea in boats, those who live on distant islands (41:1,5; 42:4), nomadic desert dwellers, and people in isolated oasis villages in the desert to praise God.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Smith, Gary: Isaiah 40-66. Nashville, TN : Broadman & Holman Publishers, 2009 (New American Commentary 15B), S. 172*
​ 

*ايه علاقة الكلام دا يا شبه جاهل بانساب لكى تسال ما علاقة يسوع بقيدار*


*طيب والاصحاح اصلا بادى بايه؟*
*1 «هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ.*
*2 لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.*
*3 قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ.*
*4 لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ*


*ومين اللى بيتكلم عنه الاصحاح

هخلى اليهود يردوا عليك

من ترجوم يوناثان للانبياء

**Behold, My servant, the Messiah, whom I bring near, My chosen one, in whom My memra takes delight; I will place My holy spirit upon him, and he shall reveal My law to the nations.  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1



*المسيا يا جاهل اللى منتظراه الامم واقاصى الارض ليهتفوا ويرنوا الرب بتسبيحة جديدة

والترنيمة الجديدة مذكورة فى سفر الرؤيا بيقول
** وَهُمْ يَتَرَنَّمُونَ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً  قَائِلِينَ: «مُسْتَحِقٌ أَنْتَ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ السِّفْرَ وَتَفْتَحَ  خُتُومَهُ، لأَنَّكَ ذُبِحْتَ وَاشْتَرَيْتَنَا للهِ بِدَمِكَ مِنْ كُلِّ  قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَشَعْبٍ وَأُمَّةٍ،
10 وَجَعَلْتَنَا لإِلهِنَا مُلُوكًا وَكَهَنَةً، فَسَنَمْلِكُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». 

وهديك بقة القفا الكبير فى الاخر

فى مزمور 96 بيقول
*

*رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ تَرْنِيمَةً جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّهُ صَنَعَ عَجَائِبَ. خَلَّصَتْهُ يَمِينُهُ وَذِرَاعُ قُدْسِهِ.*

*
وفى مدراش رباه بيقول ايه؟*
*… the Messianic age, Israel will utter Song, for it says, O sing unto the Lord a new song; for He hath done marvelous things*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1


​*فى العصر المسيانى اسرائيل ستترنم ترنيمة جديدة*
*
خد دى كمان فى مزمور 33*

*غَنُّوا لَهُ أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً. أَحْسِنُوا الْعَزْفَ بِهُتَافٍ*

*فى التلمود البابلى بيقول*

… *R. Judah said, … The harp of the messianic days has eight cords … Furthermore, it is said: **Give thanks unto the Lord with harp, sing praises unto Him with the psaltery of ten strings.  Sing unto Him a new song; play skillfully midst shouts of joy*.​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1




*كفاية كدا عليك انت جاهل اصلا ومتستحملش اكتر من كدا*​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*كلام فيليب شاف كمؤرخ كتب عن حياة محمد وتاريخ الاسلام كهرطقة نصرانية ظهرت فى جزيرة العرب فى كتابه تاريخ الكنيسة ذكر ذلك التقليد الاسلامى فى كتابه ان المسلمين بيدعوا بان محمد انحدر من سلالة اسماعيل 



**He belonged to the heathen family of the Hàshim, which was not wealthy, but claimed lineal descent from Ishmael, and was connected with the Koreish or Korashites, the leading tribe of the Arabs and the hereditary guardians of the sacred Kaabahttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1

﻿http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*
*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Schaff, Philip ;   Schaff, David Schley: History of the Christian Church. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1997*
​ *

فهو ذكر ملخص لحياة محمد وتاريخ الديانة الاسلامية مؤرخها من الكتب الاسلامية 

وبعد لما خلص ابتدى يسرد العقائد الاسلامية وقارنها بالهرطقات 

تحب اقولك بيقول ايه عن الاسلام ولا هتزعل؟

نفسى مرة واحدة ف حياتكم تبطلوا جهل 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. المذكور هنا هو "محمد" وليس "النبي محمد" أو "الرسول محمد" فمن الذي قال لك أنه "النبي محمد"؟!
2. الكتاب لا يقر حقيقة، فهو يقول أن التقليد هو الذي يضع محمد من نسل كيدار!، وهذا معروف، فالمسلمين يدعون هذا بغير دليل.
3. الكتاب قاموس وليس تفسير!!
4. العلماء المسلمين انفسهم لا يستطيعون معرفة سلسلة الأنساب من نبي الإسلام وإسماعيل!!

وهذا من كتبكم 



> *وصعق الذي بالله كفر*


كمان مش عارف نصوص كتابك؟ ياريت تكون صورة المشاركة دي وتحطها في موضوع لوحدها، بتقول "الذي بالله كفر"؟؟ شايفيين المخدرات بتعمل اية؟


يغلق ليكون عبرة


----------

